# نهاية الاسلام النساء المسلمات بدؤا بحرق الحجاب سارة عزمي تقوم بحرق حجابها



## ماران آثا (22 مارس 2009)

[youtube]ZPQXPMdfEgQ[/youtube]​


----------



## Scofield (22 مارس 2009)

*ينقل الى الاخبار*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك علي الفيديو


وربنا ينور عقول وقلوب كل مسلم​*


----------



## عبيدة من غزة (22 مارس 2009)

*



			نهاية الاسلام النساء المسلمات بدؤا بحرق الحجاب سارة عزمي تقوم بحرق حجابها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي لما مسيحيه تسلم هاد ما بيعني انو كل المسيحون اسلمو ***يعني لما وحدة تخلع الحجاب يعني مش كل المسلمات المسلمات بيفتخروا في الحجاب  الحجاب علشان الوحدة تغطي شعرها لاانو من جهة نضري بعيد عن الاديان وكل شي عيب البنت تطلع شعرها وفي كتير عنا مش مسلمات وبيطلعو في شعورهم ولكن بنحترم انهم مش مسلمات رغم انو مش احلا من المسلمات ولكن هادي قناعة اخي العزيز مشكور وتقبل مروري*


----------



## man4truth (22 مارس 2009)

عبيدة من غزة قال:


> *
> 
> اخي لما مسيحيه تسلم هاد ما بيعني انو كل المسيحون اسلمو ***يعني لما وحدة تخلع الحجاب يعني مش كل المسلمات المسلمات بيفتخروا في الحجاب  الحجاب علشان الوحدة تغطي شعرها لاانو من جهة نضري بعيد عن الاديان وكل شي عيب البنت تطلع شعرها وفي كتير عنا مش مسلمات وبيطلعو في شعورهم ولكن بنحترم انهم مش مسلمات رغم انو مش احلا من المسلمات ولكن هادي قناعة اخي العزيز مشكور وتقبل مروري*



*بص يا حبيبى 
هى مش مسأله حلوه ولا وحشه
الحجاب أكبر مثال للنفاق الاسلامى 
هو والنقاب
فهو يستخدم دائما لاخفاء الوجه والملامح
يعنى وسيله سيئه يستخدمها كثير من العاهرات لكى لا تتعرف على شخصياتهم
وفى رأىى الشخصى انه اذلال للمرأه المسلمه التى تغصب على ان ترتدييه
وهو علامه للجهل الاسلامى والتخلف والانحطاط الفكرى الاسلامى الذى ينظر الى المرأه بصوره جنسيه غريزيه وحسب
وفى الاسلام يعتبر شعر المراه مثير للغريزه الجنسيه
أو يدها مثلا أو قدمها
وبهذا وضعنا الاسلام فى عداد الحيوانات التى ينظر فيها الذكر الى الأنثى بالعين الجنسيه فقط
انه انحطاط فكرى اسلامى 
يحط من قيمة المرأة وانسانيتها
وفى المسيحية المرأة والرجل سيان
وان كنت مسيحيا حقيقيا تعيش الانجيل لا تنظر الى المرأه أبداً بهذه النظره الجنسيه الغريزيه 
ليتك تفهم ما المقصود وتكتشف مدى النفاق الاسلامى
وشكرا​*


----------



## عبيدة من غزة (22 مارس 2009)

*



			[الحجاب أكبر مثال للنفاق الاسلامى 
هو والنقاب
فهو يستخدم دائما لاخفاء الوجه والملامح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اول شي النقاب مش فرض ام المنديل ونها تغطي شعرها هاد واجب وفرض  اول شي تاني شي لو بدنا نفكر في اسلوبك كان شوف الدول الاروبيه والمسيحه شو بيعملو في النساء عندهم  بشكل عام اما المراة عند المسلمون محفوظه من كل شي ام عند الغررب المسيحي فهي سلعة رخيصة جدااا **طيب انتا اختك بدنا نفرض انها بتطع في شعرها انتا بترضا اله قدام الشباب تطلع هيك** اخي الكريم اذا كانت البنت مخيرا وكتير من المسلمات في شعرهم وفي بنات مسحيات انا اعرفهم نفسهم يلبسوا النديل لاانو شرف الراس بس بخافوا من اهلهم اذا حبيت تصدق صدق ما حبيت انتا حربعدين انتا بتحكي الي انجيل وكتابنا المقدس مع احترامي للكل اي نسخه علشان اقرئها ويمكن في نسخة 2009 هادي ما بعرفه ويمكن بتحكي للمراة اطلعي عاريه في الشارع لاانو هادي حريه شخصه ملاحظة النقاب خيار للبنت ام المنديل فرض  يعني بتقدر المسلمه تطلع في وجها وعادي جدااا بس شعرها قدام الشباب لاء *** من جهة نضري بعيد على الاديان هادي حقارة للمراة  انها تطلع في شعرهااا امام الشباب *


----------



## man4truth (22 مارس 2009)

عبيدة من غزة قال:


> *اول شي النقاب مش فرض ام المنديل ونها تغطي شعرها هاد واجب وفرض  اول شي تاني شي لو بدنا نفكر في اسلوبك كان شوف الدول الاروبيه والمسيحه شو بيعملو في النساء عندهم  بشكل عام اما المراة عند المسلمون محفوظه من كل شي ام عند الغررب المسيحي فهي سلعة رخيصة جدااا **طيب انتا اختك بدنا نفرض انها بتطع في شعرها انتا بترضا اله قدام الشباب تطلع هيك** اخي الكريم اذا كانت البنت مخيرا وكتير من المسلمات في شعرهم وفي بنات مسحيات انا اعرفهم نفسهم يلبسوا النديل لاانو شرف الراس بس بخافوا من اهلهم اذا حبيت تصدق صدق ما حبيت انتا حربعدين انتا بتحكي الي انجيل وكتابنا المقدس مع احترامي للكل اي نسخه علشان اقرئها ويمكن في نسخة 2009 هادي ما بعرفه ويمكن بتحكي للمراة اطلعي عاريه في الشارع لاانو هادي حريه شخصه ملاحظة النقاب خيار للبنت ام المنديل فرض  يعني بتقدر المسلمه تطلع في وجها وعادي جدااا بس شعرها قدام الشباب لاء *** من جهة نضري بعيد على الاديان هادي حقارة للمراة  انها تطلع في شعرهااا امام الشباب *



انت شكلك عمرك ما طلعت من غزه
الاوروبيين بيحتقروا ويزلوا المرأه والاسلام بيكرمها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت فاكر نفسك بتكلم اطفال صغيريين ولا بتضحك علينا زى ما بيضحكوا عليكم الشيوخ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانيا انصحك بقراءه الكتاب المقدس زى ما انت طلبت 
بس عايز أقولك ان برضه شيوخك ضاحكين عليك شويه ومفهمينك ان الكتاب المقدس محرف 
بص يا حبيبى كتابنا المقدس واحد ما بيتغيرش
ارجع لأقدم النسخ والمخطوطات هتلاقى الاف النسخالمتطابقه
اللى قتلت من البحث والمقارنه والنقد
ولكن تجدها كلها صحيحه ولم يقدر احد على استخراج اخطاء فيها
ليس مثل قرأنك اللى ما فيش حد عارفله مصدر وانصحك لو انت واد جدع خش على منتدى حوار الاديان ورد على الأخوه هناك وشوف البلاوى اللى بيطلعوها من القرآن وسنه نبيك
أراك اذا فى منتدى حوار الآديان ونشوف جدعنتك​​


----------



## GogoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك اخى للخبر​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك على الفيديو


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 مارس 2009)

> man4truth
> 
> طيب انتو الانثى عندكم لازم تطلع مفاتنها بلبس الجنز الضيق الذي يصف جسم المرأة والزوايه الحاده او التنورة القصير التي المجرد الريح ينكشف المستور ويبان المستور والمستخبي
> حاجه ما تزعلك الانك انت عاوز كده هو البص بفلوس
> ...


*مسلم مغيب عندة لئما حجاب وتخلف لئما فساد وتعند
معندكش وسطية مفيش عندك وسطية شئ عجيب 

انا لو انتي او انت راجل وقلتلك حجب عيالك يا عم انت يبقي انا شايف اية في بيتك شايف قلت ادب في بيتك فبقلك داري عيالك في حجاب الي بيجيب تقرحات وغيرة فهل الهك شايف بيوت المسلمين بيوت مش كويسة مجرد سؤال

اغريغوريوس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2009)

*رجاء الالتزام بقوانين القسم
ده قسم لعرض اخبار والتعقيب عليها وليس لاجراء حوار
بعد كده اى مشاركه خارج هذا الا طار ستحذف فورا*


----------



## كوك (25 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الخبر_


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

